# Bearing Sizes ??



## fishin_1 (May 10, 2007)

I own several models of Shimano reels and am having a hard time in obtaining the actual sizes of the bearings in mm so I can order new ones. Anyone know of any links out there that has this info available. I also have some of the JDM Scorpion 1000's and Metanium MG's --- my Japanese is a little rusty these days and I cant read the documents.

Curado CU-100b
BNT 2170 Pinion Bearing
BNT 0194 Spool Bearings
BNT 2143 Drive Shaft Bearing

Curado CU-200b
BNT 0031 Drive Shaft Bearing
BNT 0194 Same # as CU-100

Scorpion 1000 Japanese Model
??? ???? All Bearings

Metanium MG Japanese Model
??? ???? All Bearings

Any help would be appreciated!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

**Specs listed now**

Give me a few minutes to obtain this information and I will post it on here. I can email you the excell sheet Ihave with all the bearing dimensions if you like. The JDM reels use the same bearings as our US counterpart. If you look at the schematic for the US counterpart for the JDm reels you have then you can see the bearing numbers.

OK here they are:

These will all be ODxIDxThickness (MM)

BNT2170 12x8x3.5
BNT2143 8x5x3.5
BNT0194 10x3x4
BNT0031 9x5x3

These should cover 99% of our low profile reels (Including JDM models)


----------



## fishin_1 (May 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

WOW !!!

Now that's what I call product support.

Thanks Bantam1.

Shimano forever............................and ever.......................amen!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK since my list was incorrect as far as the dimensions for the BNT2143. The actual dimension is as follows:


8x5x2.5mm

I apologize for the wrong dimensions. I will be updating my list shortly...


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Would appreciate bearing sizes and types for the TE250DC.

Charles


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bantam1, thank you for this forum.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Fishsmart-


The sizes I have listed above cover the Calcutta DC. The DC comes with ARB bearings but the numbers above are the stainless counterparts. 

BNT0194-Spool Shaft
BNT2170-Pinion Support and drag star
BNT2143-Handle and drive shaft


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Is that the same as the spool shaft bearing(one w/the pin that you have to remove) ?? I could have sworn it was BNT0124 5x11x4 ...
This is for the Green Curados too...



fishin_1 said:


> Curado CU-200b
> BNT 0031 Drive Shaft Bearing (9x5x3)


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The drive shaft bearing is located at the end of the handle drive shaft. BNT0124 is located on the spool shaft.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the size of BNT2192? Curado/Citica 100dsv Pinon Bearing


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This should be the BNT2170 bearing. You can use the dimensions from this bearing.


----------

